# Bodywork repair near Worcester



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

I've just found that my MH has a leak at the back wall/roof join.

Can anyone recommend a Bodywork specialist near Worcester please?

Thanks,

Diver


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Diver

I've no idea if they are able to fix a CI van, but you could give Autosleepers Service Centre a call and ask Trevor if he is able to help. >> Here <<

They should be a competent as anyone I guess! :wink:

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cant help with Worcester area but one I know of is Cannock Re-spays They have a facility in Walsall & Cannock..
They do a lot of motorhome insurance work etc.. 01543 572686


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Thanks folk,
I've just come back from Autosleepers and they will be fixing it next week.

Diver


----------

